
Intuition behind Gaussian Processes - mccourt
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/130275376068/sigopt-fundamentals-intuition-behind-gaussian
======
Zephyr314
Hi, I'm one of the founders of SigOpt, I'm happy to answer any questions about
this post, GPs in general, or SigOpt. I'll be checking this post all day.

